# wonder w/ up with AW dealers(??)



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey,
I've noticed that several+ online slotcar website dealers....
seem to NOT be carrying the newer (3-ish+??) AW releases (??)
the latest Silver Screen & Racing Rigs for sure......

any ideas, or info on this  (??)

also; any ideas where I can get T-get "Skinny" AND "Buggy" Whitewall Tires??

TY;

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The price of the new cars is higher and since people have posted that they are not willing to pay that much I expect that a lot of dealers would not be too eager to stock them.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree. Although I like the more recent AW tjets and x-tractions I only buy them if my local Hobby Lobby has one I want and I have a 40% off coupon or I get a decent price ($10-$15) at a slot car show.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

tasman said:


> I agree. Although I like the more recent AW tjets and x-tractions I only buy them if my local Hobby Lobby has one I want and I have a 40% off coupon or I get a decent price ($10-$15) at a slot car show.


+1 to that! AW is pricing itself out of business in this area. They are not making what I want to buy anyway.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

All I want is the bodies.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

All i want are the magnets,shoe springs and rear tires.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Redwater slot said:


> All i want are the magnets,shoe springs and rear tires.


Tires and wheels or just tires?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Redwater slot said:


> All i want are the magnets,shoe springs and rear tires.


Hi,
"Where" in NYS are you???
(Wife/I are originally from Watertown, NY (Lake Ont./St. Lawrence River area)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The cost of making things in China has gone up over the past several years, plus AW took a hit because an employee stole a lot of money. Now China has devalued its currency, which could drop prices for Chinese made goods in the US. I would not hold my breath while I waited for that to happen however.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

brownie374 said:


> All I want is the bodies.


I "might" buy a body or two if they sold bodies only. As far as the overall price, that's the way things go. If they need to raise the price then they need to raise the price. I buy AFX cars because I like them, not because they are cheap.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

RjAFX said:


> I "might" buy a body or two if they sold bodies only. As far as the overall price, that's the way things go. If they need to raise the price then they need to raise the price. I buy AFX cars because I like them, not because they are cheap.


Rj, no disrespect intended, BUT, not everyone has as much disposable income as You appear to have. So, for alot of us, price Does matter, and this latest price increase by AW, will now totally shun me away from their products, even if I DO Like their bodies. But that's ok, I still like collecting Non pristine Junk, that collectors(like You) would never touch -even as runners, because of damage or broken bits.

LOL- So anyone can send me their battered old Marx, and I'll be happy


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*bodies only*



RjAFX said:


> I "might" buy a body or two if they sold bodies only. As far as the overall price, that's the way things go. If they need to raise the price then they need to raise the price. I buy AFX cars because I like them, not because they are cheap.


can be had from BUDS site :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

alpink said:


> can be had from BUDS site :wave:


Ummmm...have you BEEN to Buds site lately ?!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ummmm...have you BEEN to Buds site lately ?!


ok, since someone has name-dropped already.. 
(was trying to be "Diplomatic" here.. just call me "John K."..)
the two sites that hit me 1st with concern were; JAG & Bud's HO.....

Bubba 123  :wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

If AutoWorld can't sell cars based on 50 year old technology for $15 each, maybe it's time to give up on that product line. $28 will not work. Wait for inevitable inventory reduction sales.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Rj, no disrespect intended, BUT, not everyone has as much disposable income as You appear to have. So, for alot of us, price Does matter, and this latest price increase by AW, will now totally shun me away from their products, even if I DO Like their bodies. But that's ok, I still like collecting Non pristine Junk, that collectors(like You) would never touch -even as runners, because of damage or broken bits.
> 
> LOL- So anyone can send me their battered old Marx, and I'll be happy



Ralph if I had the money you think I have I'd buy more than 2-4 used slot cars a month. I'd buy more than 1 new in the package every few months. Price goes up I buy less just the way it is. Money makes the world go round, and if AW or AFX needs more money to keep their would spinning that's just the way it is, and the way it's been as long as I can remember.

After 55 years of buying slot cars I have all the runners I need. So I have been buying AFX to collect. I can guarantee I have a lot less than the average collector. After 55 years of buying basically one brand of slot cars see what you have.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

PS: Remember the TOMY cars I have......were not rare, or hard to get when I bought em starting in 1986. The Aurora AFX cars were not rare or hard to get when I started buying them in 1971. So lets see that's 1,000 AFX cars over 44 years......that's 22.72 cars a year. Not taking into account the Vibes and T-Jet years. Not taking into account all of my Vibes and T-Jets were sold or traded to get AFX cars......55 years divided by 1,000 comes to what 18.18 cars per year?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

TK Solver said:


> If AutoWorld can't sell cars based on 50 year old technology for $15 each, maybe it's time to give up on that product line. $28 will not work. Wait for inevitable inventory reduction sales.


Excellent idea TK! :thumbsup: That echo's my approach.

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> PS: Remember the TOMY cars I have......were not rare, or hard to get when I bought em starting in 1986. The Aurora AFX cars were not rare or hard to get when I started buying them in 1971. So lets see that's 1,000 AFX cars over 44 years......that's 22.72 cars a year. Not taking into account the Vibes and T-Jet years. Not taking into account all of my Vibes and T-Jets were sold or traded to get AFX cars......55 years divided by 1,000 comes to what 18.18 cars per year?


I feel jilted! :dude:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Jilted?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*quadrulpe*



RjAFX said:


> Jilted?


18.18 cars per year about quadruples my ability to purchase.
LOL
:tongue:


----------

